# Is this a highback?



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

I have seen some Rhoms that are labeled high back that look different from my rhoms let me know.

I was told this was a highback










What about this one?

9.5 Guyana Rhom


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: ummmmmok
they both have highbacks
but there is no sciencetific name for high back (i think)
i think its just like super reds


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Death in #'s Posted on May 2 2004, 03:04 PM
> ummmmmok
> they both have highbacks
> *but there is no sciencetific name for high back* (i think)


Yes there is, S. rhombeus.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

hastatus said:


> > Death in #'s Posted on May 2 2004, 03:04 PM
> > ummmmmok
> > they both have highbacks
> > *but there is no sciencetific name for high back* (i think)
> ...










i know that
but highback is just a term that they use in the trade like super reds and so on
a rhom is a rhom just from diffrent rivers doesent matter the color or body shape


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

i dont think getting in a debate with hastatus is a good idea.


----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

OK 
Thanks


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

nooooooeee!!! I just checked your signature, what happened with your other Mac? I see only one is living in a 10 right now?


----------



## fish_sauce (Apr 3, 2004)

The first one is a high back diamond, black diamond, whatever you prefer to call it. The second one is a guyana, maybe gold xingu.


----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

My cousin has him i divided them up cuz there fins where really messed up. They will be back together once i place my order with ash.









Hes going to try putting them back together in a 30gal. long


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

What it basically comes down to is that you can call your fish anything you want. None of the so called high backed rhoms look any higher backed than any other rhom to me. Use of the name "Diamond" rhom is pretty easy because they have a lot of spangling....but "Highbacked" is tossed around with absolutely no basis for that lable. 
These are just lables used by sellers and hobbiests to differentiate the fish....so when a location is or isnt known, there is a lable instead of just S. Rhombeus. Jet black rhom, highbacked rhom, Diamond rhom, Highbacked diamond rhom...All these names sound much fancier than just "I have s. rhombeus for sale" You dont hear lables like Lowbacked rhom...or Grey rhom...although that is just as descriptive.
The reason it is different than super reds..IMO...is that super reds come from a specific location and when smaller look different than P. Nattereri that come from other locations....like Argentina.


----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

grosse gurke said:


> What it basically comes down to is that you can call your fish anything you want. None of the so called high backed rhoms look any higher backed than any other rhom to me. Use of the name "Diamond" rhom is pretty easy because they have a lot of spangling....but "Highbacked" is tossed around with absolutely no basis for that lable.
> These are just lables used by sellers and hobbiests to differentiate the fish....so when a location is or isnt known, there is a lable instead of just S. Rhombeus. Jet black rhom, highbacked rhom, Diamond rhom, Highbacked diamond rhom...All these names sound much fancier than just "I have s. rhombeus for sale" You dont hear lables like Lowbacked rhom...or Grey rhom...although that is just as descriptive.
> The reason it is different than super reds..IMO...is that super reds come from a specific location and when smaller look different than P. Nattereri that come from other locations....like Argentina.


 Thanks!


----------

